# Chartered financial planner



## amyjc (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I am from NZ but have been living in the UK for the last 17 years. I am married with 2 kids and it is time to come home! I am looking for a bit of advice and am hoping you will be able to help.

My husband is a chartered financial planner. He has emailed the financial markets authority to see how his qualification would transfer to NZ. He has been told that he would have to take the unit standard sets to become authorised. He knew he would have to do a conversion type of exam to comply with the NZ markets but is surprised he would have to effectively start from scratch. I am querying as we have seen a financial website saying that advisors from UK, Canada and South Africa are able to have their qualifications transferred. Has anyone been through this themselves or has an insight into this? We are just a bit confused!

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Kinds regards
Amy


----------

